
Show HN: Context – simple rich-text ephemeral pastes; share what you see - ctxt_io
https://ctxt.io
======
ctxt_io
Had built this to scratch a deep personal itch and discovered many different
other use cases for it.

I think it'll be a good substitute to sending images/documents in email if
restrictive retention policies are required for legal reasons at companies.

Also, it's great for collaborative mockups with remote designers to send edits
to the DOM back and forth.

The hardest technical challenge was to get the browser extension to work on
many different sites, including those with different http/https protocols, and
with restrictive CORS and CSP policies.

Sharing here to collect feedback to improve. Looking forward to any!

